# Kudos To All Of You!!!



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I just want to take a minute and express my sincere gratitude to all of you for all of your help with all of my issues!!

It amazes me the sense of camraderie that exists amongst people that, in large part, have never met and only know each other through random posts and pictures on this forum. It also is ridiculously alarming that I can walk down the hall at work and ask a "colleague" for assistance in their area of expertise and it takes an act of God, 50 emails and a memo from "upon high" to get some type of answer that really didn't address my question.

This probably won't be the last time I say this, it certainly isn't the first, but I truly love this forum and the people that participate in it. I particularly enjoy the opportunities when we share information regarding issues outside of camping, such as the Minnesota school shooting, the Chinese tire issue, because that gives us all a little more insight into each others thoughts and feelings. I'm also impressed by everyone's respect for individual thought and opinion on these topics and that people feel free to express themselves.

Thank you for allowing me to participate in your forum Vern!! What you have created here is something to be proud of. Hip Hip Hooray to Vern and all of the moderators for keeping this a forum that is free from garabage and trash and centers on friendship, family and fun, the Triple F's if you will! (I tried to think of a word for Mods that started with "F" but couldn't!!







)

Sincerely,

Jason


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jason,

How about "*f*ashionable updates"?

Mark


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Jason,
> 
> How about "*f*ashionable updates"?
> 
> ...


Or what about just *F*ixes?

J-


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

After reading the "F loopers" menu, I think we can add FOOD.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Fabrication?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Thank you! Kind words are always welcome.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Excellent post! Thanks, and you are welcome.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Excellent post! Thanks, and you are welcome.
> [snapback]30296[/snapback]​


Well said









Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks also!

You're right, there's a great group here that is always friendly and never insulting. Keep up the great posting.

Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Always fun to help out and kick around Outback topics.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Yes this is a *GREAT* place





















I Visit various other forum's for other interest and it amazes me how rude people can be when some asks a question that seems like common sense and reply with a rude statement







After all if someone asks a questions they probably don't know. This occurs at most other forum's. It just must be the the people that a attracted to Outbacks that are kind courteous and helpful























Jim


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey, I agree with everything said. Honestly, I have done few mods to my TT and generally log on here to post a few quips here and there. and enjoy the cameraderie. I don't profess to have any of the best answers but really do enjoy "talking" with all of you.

Would love to sit around the fire and "shoot the breeze" with everyone here! Maybe there's something to the "national rally" after all.

I just feel that everyone here shares similar values to me and my family.

Nuff Said.

Wayne


----------

